# Where to Watch US College Football



## californiabeachboy (Jul 29, 2009)

Most people here won't give a hoot, but my Oregon Ducks (No.1 in the Country - US) are playing 4:30 Sat evening US West coast time, which, according my calculations, is about 7:30 in the morning HK time on Sunday. I will be in HK, staying near Central on HK Island. Are there any pubs in that area that might be showing US college football (gridiron, for the rest of the world)?

Thanks


----------

